# Iquitos: mis fotos



## Vlady123 (Jan 3, 2011)

loganmsc said:


> CON RESPECTO A LA CIUDAD,BELLISIMA,CON UN POCO DE ORDEN E INVERSION FACIL PODRIA COMPARARSE A UNA CIUDAD DEL BRASIL.
> 
> HUANCAYO CAPITAL DE LA REGION CENTRAL DEL PERU​


seria bueno, por que no habra retail en iquitos siendo una ciudad mas poblada que huancayo, ica, chimbote, juliaca, etc, etc, creo que los iversionistas dbeberian poner sus ojos en esta ciudad chvr, recordemos que es la mas poblada del mundo a la que no se puede acceder por medios terrestres


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

Vlady123 said:


> seria bueno, por que no habra retail en iquitos siendo una ciudad mas poblada que huancayo, ica, chimbote, juliaca, etc, etc, creo que los iversionistas dbeberian poner sus ojos en esta ciudad chvr, recordemos que es la mas poblada del mundo a la* que no se puede acceder por medios terrestres*


Tal vez ese sea el motivo, ya que la logistica que demanda una inversion en retail, resultaria muy costosa.... pero por otro lado las ciudades amazonicas tienen muchas facilidades tributarias que podrian hacer viable inversiones en todos los campos; quien sabes tal vez tengamos noticias al respecto dentro de muy poco tiempo


----------

